# 8000k 20' x 20' x 9.5' RDWC Sealed Flower Room + 200 sq. ft. Mother/Veg Room



## jcommerce (Mar 26, 2012)

After about two months of remodeling, I've purchased all equipment and about to start assembling the following equipment for my Mother/Veg & Flowering Rooms. The two areas have a combined 100 Amp dedicated service. I'm no good with Google Sketch, so I've just attached a rough sketch of the flower room layout. I'm excited to fire this one up!

FLOWER ROOM - 20' x 20' x 9.5'

- 8 x 1000 watt Hortilux Super HPS
- 8 x Raptor 8" Sealed Reflectors
- 8 x Humboldt Micromole 1000 watt 240v Dimmable Digital Ballasts
- 9 x 105 watt 5000k CFL Supplemental Side Lights
- PowerBox 12000 50 Amp Controller- 10 x 240v Outlets
- Sanyo 24000 BTU Mini-Split Heat/AC Unit with Remote
- Atmos D-1 Atmospheric Controller
- C.A.P Gen 10 co2 Burner
- AquaEuro USA 1/2 HP Chiller
- Winix 50 pint Dehumidifier
- Reeflo Hammerhead 6000 GPH Pump
- 100 GPD Reverse Osmosis Filter
- 24 x 14 gallon Roughneck Totes
- 50 Gallon Roughneck Reservoir
- 2 x 740 CFM 10" Ecoplus Inline Fans (One for Reflectors / One for Scrubber)
- Phresh 950 CFM Cannister Filter
- 4 x Ecoplus 16" Wall Mount Fans
- 12" Dust Shroom
- PVC Distribution w/24 Jet Spray Nozzles
- 48 x 1.5" Bulkheads (Thread/Thread) for outlet and drain lines

MOTHER/VEG ROOM 20' x 10' x 8'

- 1 x 12 Lamp (54 watt) Quantum Bad Boy T5 Fixture (Veg Tray)
- 3 x 8 Lamp (54 watt) Quantum Bad Boy Fixture (Mothers/Clones)
- 100 GPD Reverse Osmosis Filter
- 12 Site RDWC System (Mothers)
- 4' x 6' Ebb/Flood Tray (Veg)
- 70 Gallon Reservoir (Ebb/Flood)
- 27 Gallon Reservoir (RDWC)
- 2 x AquaEuro USA 1/4 HP Chillers
- Pan World 1800 GPH Pump (RDWC)
- AquaEuro USA 290 GPH Pump (Ebb/Flood)
- TurboKlone 48 Plant Cloner
- EcoPlus 440 CFM 6" Inline Fan
- Phresh 550 CFM Canister Filter
- 2 x EcoPlus 16" Wall Mount Fans


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 26, 2012)

Thoughts, input, questions appreciated.


----------



## phishtank (Mar 26, 2012)

why is the veg room twice the size of the flower room. That seems a bit backwards to me.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are some pics of the gut job of the Mother/Veg/Drying area. Caulked, insulated, and lined with Panda plastic. Pics of flower room will come later...it's a storage cluster of equipment right now.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 26, 2012)

phishtank said:


> why is the veg room twice the size of the flower room. That seems a bit backwards to me.


Veg room is 200 sf with 8' ceiling, Flower is 400 sf with 9.5' ceiling.


----------



## phishtank (Mar 26, 2012)

did you just change it on me? I could of swore it said 10X10 for the flower room...was so confused for a second. This is what happens when you browse the internet all day. Veg room is coming along very nice.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 26, 2012)

phishtank said:


> did you just change it on me? I could of swore it said 10X10 for the flower room...was so confused for a second. This is what happens when you browse the internet all day. Veg room is coming along very nice.


Ha Ha, gotcha! Yes I did, I f'd up the dimensions. Good catch!


----------



## phishtank (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank god...that means i haven't totally lost it.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 26, 2012)

This is the setup I will be using for the mothers, except I've upgraded the pump to an 1800 GPH Pan World:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/211660-1000-watt-rdwc-setup.html


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Mar 27, 2012)

loooking good will be watching this one to see how it comes out ....


----------



## DankNugsDun (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice dude. What's your budget if you dont mind me asking?

Toke up!


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 28, 2012)

DankNugsDun said:


> Nice dude. What's your budget if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Toke up!


The equipment listed in OP was about $12k not including mini split. If you include my cost to upgrade power, the HVAC, and the 2 month remodel...you don't even want to know.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm having a bit of a dilema here and hopefully someone on RIU land can help. My flower room is dialed...no worries there. However, my Mother/Veg room is also sealed, but I don't have a co2 source. Due to seasonal and daily major temperature fluctuations (35 - 70F Winter & 55 - 105F Summer), along with wanting to keep pests and molds out to whatever extent possible, I don't want to pull outside air. I have an AC/Heat source in the room, but I don't want it playing catch up all the time and wasting power. I also don't want to drop another huge chunk of change on co2 generator. Assuming we will be in and out of the mother/veg room daily (and spending a lot of time in there) and can circulate outside air into the room "manually"...meaning the room will at least be getting some daily exchange....can I get away w/o supplemental co2? I know added co2 will boost veg, but I want to draw the line somewhere on the ample equipment list you see above. I'm feeling butt hurt in the $$$ department lately. Thoughts?


----------



## phishtank (Mar 28, 2012)

if the veg room and flower room are side by side you could have some kind of fan on a timer to pull some air from one room to the other every hour or so to keep some kind of decent air in the room...just a thought.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 28, 2012)

phishtank said:


> if the veg room and flower room are side by side you could have some kind of fan on a timer to pull some air from one room to the other every hour or so to keep some kind of decent air in the room...just a thought.


I was thinking the same thing. They are in two, different buildings but they are only about 3 feet apart....although I'm not really excited about making four large penetrations (interior and exterior walls in each bldg), especially the flower since it's basically a brand new building with new drywall, etc. Hmmmm


----------



## phishtank (Mar 28, 2012)

if its always going to be used for this...then might as well if it will help your situation...and then run insulated ducting between the two.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 28, 2012)

phishtank said:


> if its always going to be used for this...then might as well if it will help your situation...and then run insulated ducting between the two.


True...will probably go this route unless someone has any better ideas or methods??


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 28, 2012)

Put a hepa filter on an intake?


----------



## SupaM (Mar 28, 2012)

I second this idea for the easy fix. Get the organic hepa like this except it's Blue. ATB! 
Nice room btw...


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 28, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Put a hepa filter on an intake?


Yeah, have thought about that as well...but with that scenario, in the Summer months it's going to be pulling 100F+ air into a nice, 75 degree room forcing the AC to work overtime. Conversely, in the winter, it will be pulling in low 30F+ air causing the heater to work extra as well (Veg will mainly be T5s, so not a ton of light heat). This added AC and heating will really add up in the electrical bill dept.


----------



## budwich (Mar 29, 2012)

why not just buy a 20lb tank and reg. you can find a deal for $150 maybe for set up.


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 29, 2012)

Bigg boy sett upp i likeee ! You dont really see much grows on the upper scale on these fourms this is my style  Looks kick ass soo farr ! SuBBBD!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Mar 30, 2012)

Your manual method of air/co2 refreshment will only work to a point for your veg room, you could expierience problems..

Instead Of cutting ducting between the two building try to go a harvest and then pick up a second Co2 gen/tank setup after first crop.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 30, 2012)

Goonz1190 said:


> Bigg boy sett upp i likeee ! You dont really see much grows on the upper scale on these fourms this is my style  Looks kick ass soo farr ! SuBBBD!


Now you've got me paranoid...maybe I'll just pull a Michael Jackson and moon walk outta here. ; )


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 30, 2012)

8 lights is not enough for a 20 x 20.... we used 9 for a 15x15.....1 every 5x5.... max 6x6

16 max.... 12 min


8 lights will do a 10 x 20..12 x 24


----------



## cowell (Mar 30, 2012)

You're first post look like my Christmas list for the next few years....


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 30, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> 8 lights is not enough for a 20 x 20.... we used 9 for a 15x15.....1 every 5x5.... max 6x6
> 
> 16 max.... 12 min
> 
> ...


I disagree, if you look at the diagram in the 1st post, you'll see that each row of 4 lights will be covering an approx. 18 x 6 area. That equates to one light per 6' x 4.5' rectangle or 27 sq. ft....well under your max 6 x 6 or 36 sq. Each plant will have a 3' x 3' growth area...3 plants per 1000 watts.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 30, 2012)

cowell said:


> You're first post look like my Christmas list for the next few years....


LOL...I'll be eating Ramen for Xmas '12 if this thing doesn't get running soon.


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 30, 2012)

6 lights ...15 x 11...been doin this for awhile  9 lights 15x15 ....max 18x18


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice shot and nice room!...but you're making my argument for me. You say 9 lights for 15 x 15 up to 18 x 18. That's 9 lights for a 225 - 324 square foot grow area footprint. I'm using 8 lights for a 216 sq. ft. footprint (18 x 6 x 2). I'm actually better than your ratio for your 6 lights in your 165 sf area. I'm doing 8 lights in 216 sf (your ratio above would cover 225 sf with 8 lights). You are maxing that room...my room has walking aisles. I've been at it for awhile too...

p.s. - how many plants is that above and what did you yank out of that grow? Also, what bulbs are you using in that pic? MHs? Again, nice grow.


----------



## Goonz1190 (Mar 30, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> Now you've got me paranoid...maybe I'll just pull a Michael Jackson and moon walk outta here. ; )


Hahahahaha MJ inn thee housseee


----------



## IrishNig420 (Mar 31, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> 6 lights ...15 x 11...been doin this for awhile  9 lights 15x15 ....max 18x18


Bad Ass Grow


----------



## IrishNig420 (Mar 31, 2012)

commerce how long do you think it's gonna take to get all that equipment up and running? sounds like its gonna be a great grow.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Mar 31, 2012)

Commercially We could fit 16 Lights in a 20x20.. Or even more....

4x4 per 1000w with 2-three plants a light


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 31, 2012)

!) New electrical
2) Mini Split
3) Now that's a CFL! (105 watt)....no hating on CFLs here...I love em for supplemental!
4) In case you wondered what $10 large in equipment looks like
5) Excited to play with this Atmospheric Controller
6) Adjustable jet nozzle at each plant site


----------



## Ty13 (Mar 31, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> View attachment 2100511View attachment 2100512View attachment 2100513View attachment 2100514View attachment 2100515View attachment 2100516Some shots of the mini split, electrical, and some of the equipment. Now that's a CFL! (I'm not a hater...CFLs rock for supplemental) Stoked on the AtmosD-1. A pile showing what $10 large of equip looks like. Jet sprayer, with valve, for the bins.


How high up on the wall is your mini split mounted there? How tall was your ceiling height again?

I'm trying to figure how high to mount my 2-ton mini split with 9' ceiling height....Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcommerce (Mar 31, 2012)

Ty13 said:


> How high up on the wall is your mini split mounted there? How tall was your ceiling height again?
> 
> I'm trying to figure how high to mount my 2-ton mini split with 9' ceiling height....Thanks in advance.


It's about 10 inches below the 9.5' ceiling. It has a bunch of directional settings, from straight down to 45 degrees upward...and a couple oscillating at different angles. The remote is awesome, it's also the thermostat....mounted it on the wall mid room about 5 foot height.


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 31, 2012)

What up jcommerce. Nice setup man. I'm sub'd for sure. Love to see bigger grows.

Totalll not trying to be arumentative but I'm pretty sure you're not gonna get a 6' width out of your lights. You've got more than enough for the 18' length but anything over 5' wide on a 1000w is getting diminished light. We did on a light meter with my 1000w XXXL hoods and it came out to like 54"x62" getting optimal lighting. I think you be fine if you just rotate the ones on the outside toward the middle every few days. Plus those CFL's will help too. It's the footprint I use in my room for our 1000w lights. I actually use 4.5" just to be on the safe side.

Good luck bro.


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 1, 2012)

Good to have you onboard Phillip,

You have highlighted a point and I appreciate it. Great minds think alike and, although 1000 watters in giant hoods supposedly have workable footprints of 6 x 6, I was not sold on planning things around this figure. As I always tend to work off of the lower end of estimates (in any walk of life), the 4 x 4 would obviously be ideal. My original sketch was working off of blueprints, but as it turns out, the inner walls are a bit less than 20 x 20. Therefore, I will be narrowing things a bit and the footprints will be closer to 5.5' x 17'. As per your 4.5' (54") ideal readings, my plants will be pushing it on the outer edges, but the overlap from one light to the next should make up some ground for the inside edge of the outer 2 plants...and the inner 4 will be getting drenched from both sides (this is my theory, anyhow...funny how we always live and learn...and here I expect to). I plan to have the 9, 105 watt CFLs running down each aisle, so hopefully they'll help....and back to the great minds think alike, I already plan to do the rotational thing (as I always have) until they get to the point of no return. Thanks for the input brotha..


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 1, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> Good to have you onboard Phillip,
> 
> You have highlighted a point and I appreciate it. Great minds think alike and, although 1000 watters in giant hoods supposedly have workable footprints of 6 x 6, I was not sold on planning things around this figure. As I always tend to work off of the lower end of estimates (in any walk of life), the 4 x 4 would obviously be ideal. My original sketch was working off of blueprints, but as it turns out, the inner walls are a bit less than 20 x 20. Therefore, I will be narrowing things a bit and the footprints will be closer to 5.5' x 17'. As per your 4.5' (54") ideal readings, my plants will be pushing it on the outer edges, but the overlap from one light to the next should make up some ground for the inside edge of the outer 2 plants...and the inner 4 will be getting drenched from both sides (this is my theory, anyhow...funny how we always live and learn...and here I expect to). I plan to have the 9, 105 watt CFLs running down each aisle, so hopefully they'll help....and back to the great minds think alike, I already plan to do the rotational thing (as I always have) until they get to the point of no return. Thanks for the input brotha..


Sounds like you are good to go man. If you are close to 17' in length you could probably get away with just 3 lights in a row. Not that 4 wouldn't be NICE!!! Anyway, thanks for having me and looking forward to the show. +Rep for sharing.


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 1, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> Sounds like you are good to go man. If you are close to 17' in length you could probably get away with just 3 lights in a row. Not that 4 wouldn't be NICE!!! Anyway, thanks for having me and looking forward to the show. +Rep for sharing.


My original plan was to run 3 in a row...would sure help with my power bill. This would mean the bulbs would be approx. 6 feet apart (2.5' - 8.5' - 14.5')...and that sounded a little too far to me (pushing that 6 x 6 footprint). Since these hoods are 42'" long, the hoods themselves would really only be about 30 inches apart...but still, the bulbs would be 6 feet apart.

With 4, the spacing of the bulbs will be 4 feet apart (2.5' - 6.5' - 10.5' - 14.5')...and hoods 6 inches apart. Obviously, the more light the better...but I'm not sure if the final result will justify the extra 2000+ watts. Feel free to chime in (anyone). Thx


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it would be stretching it but if you put the first one and the last one 3' from the ends the middle light would be covering a 6' footprint with overlapping light coming from the other two plus all those CFL's you have I think you would fine. If anything, 4 600's would help as well. Less electricity; less cooling; cheaper ballasts and bulbs.


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 2, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> I think it would be stretching it but if you put the first one and the last one 3' from the ends the middle light would be covering a 6' footprint with overlapping light coming from the other two plus all those CFL's you have I think you would fine. If anything, 4 600's would help as well. Less electricity; less cooling; cheaper ballasts and bulbs.


Since I have 8 1k ballasts and 8 1k lamps...I guess 8 1k rigs will be the route taken. ; )


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 3, 2012)

<<<Likes Phillp's new avatar...it's where I wanna be! Like Tupac said (almost)....picture me trollin.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 3, 2012)

You fish bud? Come on down to Costa Rica and I'll show what real sportfishing is. I fish 80-100 days a year including tournaments. We fish some of the big IGFA and WBS tournaments in the Caribbean, Florida, Carolinas, Honduras, Panama, and Costa Rica.


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 3, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> You fish bud? Come on down to Costa Rica and I'll show what real sportfishing is. I fish 80-100 days a year including tournaments. We fish some of the big IGFA and WBS tournaments in the Caribbean, Florida, Carolinas, Honduras, Panama, and Costa Rica.


Is water wet? Are you retired down in CR? I used to live there (90s)...fished out of Quepos. We also go to Panama every few years...Tropic Star and up the coast. Xmas Island...Papua New Guinea...Indonesia. I love the Blue Watta! I've never fished a tourney though...sounds fun!


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 3, 2012)

That's fucking crazy man. I live in Manuel Antonio. Moved down here in 2005 almost full time. I travel a lot for work & pleasure so I'm probably in Manuel Antonio only 4-6 months out of the year. I keep a 68' in Los Suenos (Jaco/Playa Herradura) and 51' down in Golfito. I build high end spec homes for a living. Worked on Wall Street for a while and got out of the racket when a builder friend of mine talked me into doing a spec house down here with another buddy of his. Had so much fun doing it that I quite my day job. I'm 35 now; kinda retired I guess. Tournament fishing is fun; just adds a little competative edge to it. Not easy though. We normally fish 2-3 days before the tournament for practice and to spot out areas and then you've got 3-4 days of the actual tournament. Up at 5am, leave the dock at 6am, in the sun all day for a week straight isn't as glamorous as it sounds. I enjoy it though. If you ever make it back down this way just let me know. I've got properties in Manuel Antonio, Los Suenos, Golfito, etc... We'll hook up and take the boat out one day. Picked up that 68' in 2010 and she's a ton of fun. Raises fish too. Taken a few tournaments with her. That 51' is an old 1969 Whiticar that I bought off a friend in 2007 and she spent 8 months in the yard getting a full overhaul. She's not like the new boats today with their big engines and air conditioned cockpits but man is she a smooth ride and nothing raises fish more than her. Those old wood boats always did raise the most fish.


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn, a 68 footer!? Craziness. That would be a new experience for me....we ususally fish off 31 foot Bertrams in Panama...and zodiacs at the other locales I mentioned. Don't think I won't hit you up man!...just a warning.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 3, 2012)

Bring it on brother!!


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 3, 2012)

<<Impressed! Nice atun...sweet tailwalkin. Is that a pseudo Orca?? Look at that straight up pimp in the tower! My only question is...where's the light tackle? ; ) Fly rods? ; )


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL!! Those are 20's and 30's you see. We only use 50's in tournaments for long riggers and shotguns. We keep a few 50 pitch baits on stand by for any big hogs that come up in the spread or if we run into a school of tuna. Can't go much lighter than a 20/30. Talking about 100 - 400lb. billfish on 30lb tackle. That 80 you see in the dorado picture is a cockpit teaser on the 51'. Just used for a squid chain or hawaiian eye with no hook. The mates crank it out of the way when 1 comes up in the spread. I flyfish for trout when I'm back in the States but never had the desire to do it for billfish.


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL, I'm with ya... I've caught a few sails on the fly...a 60 lb. Rooster...50 lb trevally....and lots of yellowfin. After those battles, I was ready for the bar and sauna. Here's a baitball we had fun with awhile back:


----------



## wonderblunder (Apr 3, 2012)

two of my favorite things... fishing and growing. Think Ill watch this one.....


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 3, 2012)

About 2 years ago we started doing underwater filming. It's pretty cool. I have like 10 of those GoPro cameras and we tie them in the dredges or suction them to the boat. You can see the fish coming up into the spread and everything. I even get in the water and film them after we've hooked up to a marlin or sailfish. I have all the raw videos but just haven't gotten around to editing them and posting them online. Wanted to find someone to do the editing for me. LOL Between my room, work, fishing, etc... who has time to sit down and edit days of footage. 

Cool picture of a bait ball. Swam in those a few times spearfishing tuna.


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 8, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> 6 lights ...15 x 11...been doin this for awhile  9 lights 15x15 ....max 18x18



Think how sweet this grow would be with some real reflectors. I learned many years ago, from Jorge's bible, that parabolics were one of the least efficient reflector designs out there...barely above that of a bare bulb. Actually makes this grow even more impressive seeing what he's done with paras. Check this reflector test link: http://www.greners.com/reflector-test.html

By the way, Colonuggs, got any shots of late bloom?


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ yes anyone who has ran them next to each other know s the obvious choice... I have run bare bulbs and different reflectors and you get what you pay for.. but this doesnt knock the work he is doing in that picture they look good wheres the late photo shots near harvest ???  would be interesting to see


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 13, 2012)

Been awhile, ran into some delays, but here are some updates. These first few pics are of the custom built veg light stand and ebb/flood stand. The stand houses a 4 x 6 ebb/flood tray with 70 gallon rez. The light stand has a 1000 Watt Super Spectrum reflector on a light mover.

View attachment 2212069View attachment 2212070


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 13, 2012)

This is my former RDWC flower system (another time/place), which I'll now be using for select mothers. 12 bucket system, 1800 GPH pump. They are under three 8 X 54W Bad Boy T5 fixtures.

View attachment 2212075View attachment 2212076View attachment 2212077View attachment 2212078View attachment 2212079


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 13, 2012)

Cloning station and one of several scorpions that have dropped in to check on the progress:

View attachment 2212084View attachment 2212085


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 13, 2012)

440 CFM fan on top of Phresh filter to pull/push air out of room. Reverse osmosis system will auto top off ebb/flood, mother system, and 300 gallon storage tank. 300 gallon tank will be used for water changes and refill of flower system.

View attachment 2212088View attachment 2212089View attachment 2212090


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 13, 2012)

Flower room: 8 x 1000 Watt Digital Ballasts, 8 X Raptor Reflectors, PowerBox 12000 (10 x 240V receptacles)...and assembly of the 24 x 14 gallon RDWC system. That's a 6000 GPH Reeflo Hammerhead pump by the guy's foot in the assembly pic!

View attachment 2212093View attachment 2212094View attachment 2212095View attachment 2212096


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 13, 2012)

These have all been shitty phone pics thus far. I'll do a complete re-shoot with my Nikon soon and give you all a real tour with HQ pics.


----------



## kamie (Jun 13, 2012)

looking good! subbed


----------



## SFguy (Jun 14, 2012)

subbd up... gonna be a fun ride


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 14, 2012)

nice to see you back man. room looks great! keep us posted.

new account but same PhillipChristian. been out fishing at all? been kinda slow here. fished a tournament up in the Bahamas. got some big tournaments coming up though. big boat is up in Florida now for tournament season. got the little boat off the coast of Panama. gonna do some big tuna runs this year.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jun 14, 2012)

Great grow and great fishing.... Im subbed. Ive always wanted to catch a billfish/sailfish/marlin. All that and a 300+lb grouper and stuff but never had the opp. Your a blessed man.


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 14, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> nice to see you back man. room looks great! keep us posted.
> 
> new account but same PhillipChristian. been out fishing at all? been kinda slow here. fished a tournament up in the Bahamas. got some big tournaments coming up though. big boat is up in Florida now for tournament season. got the little boat off the coast of Panama. gonna do some big tuna runs this year.


Hey man, good to hear from you. As they say, a bad day fishing is better than the best day at work! I wish I could say I've been fishing, but sadly my health has gotten in the way for quite awhile now. Jealous about those Yellowfin runs you're planning on doing...keep me posted!



ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Great grow and great fishing.... Im subbed. Ive always wanted to catch a billfish/sailfish/marlin. All that and a 300+lb grouper and stuff but never had the opp. Your a blessed man.


Thanks bro! Wish I could say I've been fishing a lot, but haven't been out in a long while : (


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 14, 2012)

kamie said:


> looking good! subbed





SFguy said:


> subbd up... gonna be a fun ride


Thanks dudes!


----------



## @bong (Jun 16, 2012)

Good stuff, I hope all the best to you and the little ones. In the next couple months I will be doing a complete house reno. 2 flower areas, one mother room and a place for ballasts and place for reservoir(s) .. I may hava few questions for you gentlemen along the line.

look forward to seein' some greenary


----------



## Ty13 (Jun 16, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> Flower room: 8 x 1000 Watt Digital Ballasts, 8 X Raptor Reflectors, PowerBox 12000 (10 x 240V receptacles)...and assembly of the 24 x 14 gallon RDWC system. That's a 6000 GPH Reeflo Hammerhead pump by the guy's foot in the assembly pic!
> 
> View attachment 2212093View attachment 2212094View attachment 2212095View attachment 2212096


Everything looks nice and clean with some great components as well as room to move around...Looking good man!!

Are those Raptors hanging from a track they can slide on or are they fixed positions?


----------



## virus effect (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha and i thouht my 250 watt was a badass setup, I love the set and really envy you  just a quick question tho, how do u not worry about all that ebergy use? Isnt that suspecous? Sorry for the spelling :S


----------



## lamabile85 (Jun 17, 2012)

Great flowering and veg space. Looks like a lot of thought and work went into this project. Great job.


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 25, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> - 8 x 1000 watt Hortilux Super HPS
> - 8 x Raptor 8" Sealed Reflectors
> - 8 x Humboldt Micromole 1000 watt 240v Dimmable Digital Ballasts


very nice!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.


what up commerce? hope all is well man. how's the room coming along? 

here's some pics to get ya motivated...


these 6 went into flower a few weeks ago. day 10 of 12/12 in these pics.
 

 


these 4 girls were just finishing up. day 55 in these pics.
 

 


these 6 are waiting to go into flower. i had to take them out while i did some work on the tent to get ready for some upgrades. they like to stretch their legs in the sun anyway. lol.
 


harvest time. trimming up the first plant. she was the smallest. after i get the other 3 trimmed up and dried i think i'll be well over 1gpw. nice, tight nugs.


----------



## SFguy (Jun 25, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> lol...i'll be eating ramen for xmas '12 if this thing doesn't get running soon.


only a few more months, and ill make u a turkey... And a ham... Dont get all sappy man,its just rep deserved


----------



## bcguy01 (Jun 26, 2012)

wow this is a crazy grow room!!! super cool


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sub'd up and i got to say killer setup!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice Scooby! That full plant pic at day 55 looks incrediblr. What strain is that again?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 26, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Nice Scooby! That full plant pic at day 55 looks incrediblr. What strain is that again?


thanks brotha, thats sour diesel.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jun 27, 2012)

Wooooow! Sour D! Very Very Nice. What a gorgeous pheno you have. Im so jealous.


----------



## jcommerce (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice Diesel there Scooby! Hope all is well. Things are coming along here slowly but surely.


----------



## fb360 (Jun 28, 2012)

This is one of my favorite setups/grows. I love how it's so fresh and so clean. 
Did you use a net at all to control growth on the main colas?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2012)

Fishing, growing and smoking are 3 of my favourite past times! Sub'd for this  nice work guys!
Looks like some good fishing where those photos were taken too, we get some big blacks up near Cairns and you guys get the big blues! Awesome


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fishing, growing and smoking are 3 of my favourite past times! Sub'd for this  nice work guys!
> Looks like some good fishing where those photos were taken too, we get some big blacks up near Cairns and you guys get the big blues! Awesome


thanks eastcoast. we get blacks, blues, and striped marlin down here. white marlin up north. most of those pics are from costa rica and honduras. some from up in the bahamas and U.S. i haven't been to australia in 15 years. dying to go fish for those monster blacks. never get the time though. one of these days. lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks eastcoast. we get blacks, blues, and striped marlin down here. white marlin up north. most of those pics are from costa rica and honduras. some from up in the bahamas and U.S. i haven't been to australia in 15 years. dying to go fish for those monster blacks. never get the time though. one of these days. lol.


Sweet mate, sounds like you get the best of all worlds there mate 
pir bluefin season is just taking off now, a mate of mine got his first one over 150kg so was pretty stoked! They unfortunately dont get as big as the northern pacifics that Japan go nuts for tho  they would be awesome to catch to!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet mate, sounds like you get the best of all worlds there mate
> pir bluefin season is just taking off now, a mate of mine got his first one over 150kg so was pretty stoked! They unfortunately dont get as big as the northern pacifics that Japan go nuts for tho  they would be awesome to catch to!


yea, you can go for the big bluefin and bigeye tuna of the north east coast of the U.S. i haven't tried it yet but they get plenty of 400kg+ ones up there. all kinds of laws and limits on them though. most places you can't even keep the fish. lol. what's the point? if you are on rod and reel you should be able to keep what you catch.


----------



## thousanaire (Jun 29, 2012)

hey wassup guys always love watching a grow room get put together it looks really nice so far man, wassup phillip man ive only ever gone fishin with my grandpa in canada when i was a lil kid but i would love to get out there on those boats and catch some monsters like that, must be tons of fun man, and by the way beautiful sour d


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

thousanaire said:


> hey wassup guys always love watching a grow room get put together it looks really nice so far man, wassup phillip man ive only ever gone fishin with my grandpa in canada when i was a lil kid but i would love to get out there on those boats and catch some monsters like that, must be tons of fun man, and by the way beautiful sour d


thanks brotha. anytime you can make it down to costa rica or roatan (honduras) you just let me know and i'll make sure we get out for a few days on the water. try and get you locked into a monster!


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 1, 2012)

Still a mess in there, but progress is being made. How do you embed on RIU?? I'll fix this if someone can tell me.

[video=youtube;q45S58n1Zgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q45S58n1Zgk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## MajorHoar (Jul 1, 2012)

watch your thermal signature


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> Still a mess in there, but progress is being made. How do you embed on RIU?? I'll fix this if someone can tell me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q45S58n1Zgk&feature=youtu.be


cool stuff man. setup looks great. very clean and well constructed. when you think the plants will be coming? i'm pumped to see this one. you gonna put any air stones in the control bucket? also, putting a tee on the end of those 2" returns will add a little more agitation. just my $0.02

to imbed a video you copy the youtube address then click on the film strip at the top of the post window. then just paste it and click ok.


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 1, 2012)

MajorHoar said:


> watch your thermal signature


Not worried about that, I'll be well within the allowed amount in my area.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 4, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> yea, you can go for the big bluefin and bigeye tuna of the north east coast of the U.S. i haven't tried it yet but they get plenty of 400kg+ ones up there. all kinds of laws and limits on them though. most places you can't even keep the fish. lol. what's the point? if you are on rod and reel you should be able to keep what you catch.


 Yep totally agree mate. After all you fight the bastards for that long they're probably cactus anyway lol


----------



## ryan1918 (Jul 4, 2012)

How much did it cost to upgrade the power and what is required to upgrade it, do you think me having 4 x 1000 watt in a room running on separate breakers would require it to get upgraded?


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 4, 2012)

ryan1918 said:


> How much did it cost to upgrade the power and what is required to upgrade it, do you think me having 4 x 1000 watt in a room running on separate breakers would require it to get upgraded?


Totally depends on how much service you have to begin with. This one is on dedicated 240v 50amp service. You get better efficiency out of 240v. Use this amperage calculator to figure it out (for instance, at 240v, 8000 watts requires 33.3 Amps / 110v requires more than double that - 72.2 Amps) http://www.raylucke.com/20010926/tools/amps.phtml


----------



## the young gennious (Jul 4, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Nice Scooby! That full plant pic at day 55 looks incrediblr. What strain is that again?


wanted to ask the same question, im in aww over her looks great work. thanks for sharing her with us.
wow sour d great pheno.


----------



## thejimi (Jul 4, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> 440 CFM fan on top of Phresh filter to pull/push air out of room. Reverse osmosis system will auto top off ebb/flood, mother system, and 300 gallon storage tank. 300 gallon tank will be used for water changes and refill of flower system.
> 
> View attachment 2212088View attachment 2212089View attachment 2212090


What is that on the fan output?


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 5, 2012)

thejimi said:


> What is that on the fan output?


Just a piece of cardboard with zipties to hold the excess 6 - 7 feet of ducting together (to keep it from flopping around). In case I want to move the fan/filter, I won't have to add more duct work.


----------



## 101 Runner (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking at all the home depot buckets painted black and black handled 5 gallons its finally here!! The only 7 gallon black no handle bucket has hit the market this week!! Only available at the Hydro Store in Reno!! No joke...just bigger root balls freaks!! Get some!!


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 6, 2012)

ganjagoddess said:


> Commercially We could fit 16 Lights in a 20x20.. Or even more....
> 
> 4x4 per 1000w with 2-three plants a light



hahahahaha.... you couldnt cool it


----------



## thousanaire (Jul 16, 2012)

beautiful brtha


----------



## lvtokerr (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you have any totes crack or bust? My res cracked middle of second harvest. I love the diy rwdc.


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 17, 2012)

lvtokerr said:


> Did you have any totes crack or bust? My res cracked middle of second harvest. I love the diy rwdc.


System is brand new, hasn't even seen a run. What kind of totes cracked on you? Did it empty the whole system? Big flood? Share the details...


----------



## scooby419 (Jul 18, 2012)

Killer setup man! How long before things are fully up and running?


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 19, 2012)

scooby419 said:


> Killer setup man! How long before things are fully up and running?


We are growing out some mothers right now, then clones, then veg...so it will be awhile before flower room sees any action.


----------



## jtrey (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice start man! Do you think that 700cfm fan will be enough for the lights?


----------



## kystoner (Jul 21, 2012)

killer set up but look in to some kind of fire safety take it from someone who knows i lost my whole building 30 x40 16000k had to watch it burn


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 21, 2012)

IrishNig420 said:


> commerce how long do you think it's gonna take to get all that equipment up and running? sounds like its gonna be a great grow.





kystoner said:


> killer set up but look in to some kind of fire safety take it from someone who knows i lost my whole building 30 x40 16000k had to watch it burn


NOW that's fucking brutal


----------



## kystoner (Jul 22, 2012)

brutal is not the word you could have seen a grown man cry at least i got 7 good years out of if new coming soon


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 22, 2012)

kystoner said:


> brutal is not the word you could have seen a grown man cry at least i got 7 good years out of if new coming soon


What happened? Details? Help the crew avoid a repeat.


----------



## kystoner (Jul 22, 2012)

well not real sure if it was a fan or if one on the ballast over heated just got a call from my wife the smoke was coming from the building and by the time i got there she was up in flames i will tell you now before i bought anything new i bought 12 flame defenders its an automatic self contained fire extinguisher


----------



## kystoner (Jul 22, 2012)

another thing id look in to is a fire proof safe it was the only thing that made it out mines a browning and i know it works 
18 pounds and it did not even get hot what was in the freezer was gone


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jul 23, 2012)

that would be fucking terrible i would most likely be crying too!

hate to ask but did you take any pictures of the destruction

also what types of fans and ballasts were you running?


----------



## kystoner (Jul 23, 2012)

no pic at least ones i want to put on here i was running 16 lumatek electonic ballasts and all my blowers where vortexs and air king fans


----------



## kystoner (Jul 23, 2012)

when you do what we do where i live you sure dont ask the fire marshall out to check out what happened like i said we just watched it burn live and learn


----------



## jpill (Jul 25, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> Cloning station and one of several scorpions that have dropped in to check on the progress:
> 
> View attachment 2212084View attachment 2212085


yeah gotta watch out for those scorpions. I walked into a friends room and saw a scorpion in one corner and a large dog shit under one of his trays 
(dog crawled under it and shitted real nice ! lol ).. I was like, you know you got a huge dog shit under one of your trays right?... true story !!


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 25, 2012)

jpill said:


> yeah gotta watch out for those scorpions. I walked into a friends room and saw a scorpion in one corner and a large dog shit under one of his trays
> (dog crawled under it and shitted real nice ! lol ).. I was like, you know you got a huge dog shit under one of your trays right?... true story !!


LOL, luckily these are just California Forest Scorpions (_Uroctonus mordax). _They are pretty much harmless...1 out of 5 on the sting/poison scale. A lot of people keep them as pets.


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 25, 2012)

A few updates from the veg room. 

1) Super Lemon Haze seedlings in ebb/flow - looking for 4 - 5 of the best to become mothers for test run in the "big room" ( 7/8 )

2) Killing Fields in coco (green buckets), Afgoo and Skywalker clones in coco (smaller black buckets), and a Super Lemon Haze & Killing Fields in bubble buckets. Get ready for a comparison of coco vs bubblers. (approx 7/15)

3) Super Lemon Haze and Killing Fields in bubble buckets vs. coco (background). The Killing Fields in the coco are about 10 days older than the ones in the bubble buckets. Bubble Bucket plants were germinated on 7/1 and got first jagged leaves on 7/6, so they're just under 3 weeks old here, growing like crazy. Those bubblers never cease to amaze!!

4) More of the coco and clones.

5) Larry OG clones cut on 7/23.


----------



## Dirtfree (Jul 26, 2012)

Keep everything sealed by creating "the lung" 

The lung is a seperate room set aside just for conditioning the air. Both rooms will draw from the lung. then the lung will return the back. Kinda hard to explain but i will go into more depth if interested.


----------



## Dirtfree (Jul 26, 2012)

sorry didnt see all the other pages, my bad


----------



## lvtokerr (Jul 26, 2012)

The tote was a green machine 40-50 gal. The weight of the water made the tote sag. Overtime it cracked. It was just slight leak and didnt flood.


----------



## jtrey (Jul 27, 2012)

Are there much diff on the super lemon haze moms. have one growing right now but wondering how uniform they are


----------



## Silversun (Jul 28, 2012)

Very cool setup dude, will be watching this one for sure.


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 28, 2012)

jtrey said:


> Are there much diff on the super lemon haze moms. have one growing right now but wondering how uniform they are


We narrowed them down from about 35 starter plants. There were some laggers and weak sisters in the first 35, although all looked to be pretty healthy. From there, we put the best 10 in bubble buckets and already there are 4 standouts that already have massive, barked trunks with tons of side branching. From my experience, the ones that exhibit this type of growth ALWAYS become the best producers. Therefore, these four will likely provide the clones for the first flower run. We will track how the clones from each of these four produce and keep anywhere from 1 up to all 4 to be permanent moms.


----------



## jcommerce (Jul 28, 2012)

Silversun said:


> Very cool setup dude, will be watching this one for sure.


 Thanks bro!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 31, 2012)

hey commerce. hope all si well. just wanted to say hi. been fishing for 3 weeks. 2 tournaments and a crazy trip out to isla del coco. 500 miles off the coast of costa rica. most bio-diverse place on the planet. got to swim with hammerheads, bullsharks, tiger sharks, huge rays, etc... the fishing was amazing too. catching up on work and life but i'll be back on track with RIU in a few days, plenty of pics to come. just wanted to say hi.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Aug 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what up commerce? hope all is well man. how's the room coming along?
> 
> here's some pics to get ya motivated...
> 
> ...


Hey scooby! Glad to have you back. Sounds like you had a killer fun time. Wanted to ask you what that 1 plant yielded dry? I only get about 1/3 of that per plant. I wish I could yield like your 4 did. You truly inspired me to top my girls 2x to get 6 tops.
Im hoping that will increase the yield by double. Ive always wanted a great strain to look exactly like yours scooby. Its been few and far between and never with an elite Sour Diesel cut like yours. That full plant pic of her is my favorite picture from RIU. Sometimes I find myself smoking a whole bone to the head just looking at these pics and daydream of finding that cut one day.... from that mom. I would grow just SSSDH, that cut of SD you have, an Indica Ive yet to find (preferably PINE tasting) and the Purps. The Perfect 4 forever. Heres a ECSD x Centennial Seed Co's 21 I made from a SD bagseed I had 4 of. Yield was very tiny on the SD mom but it was pure fuel/gas/skunky/funk that was almost like a gas drum half full with a dead skunk in it. I didnt keep it because of its yield but hope to get a cut from a SD just like yours one day. I crossed it with a 21 male though before I got rid of it, so she left a tasty legacy behind in her progeny. (SHOWN)


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks ImA, that plant you have there looks pretty tasty in itself. that SD yielded about 6 ounces. she was the biggest one of the 4 i think. i pulled 630g total off the 4 plants. here's a few pics from the room last night.


day 56 for these girls. ones in front are Amnesia Haze and the ones in back are Bubblegum. 1 Pure Power Plant on the right but that's the last of that strain for me. too leafy and i don't like the buds. that was the mom i was just flowering out. first close up is AH; usually around 65 day strain. second one is Bubblegum; around an 85 day strain.

View attachment 2280412 View attachment 2280411 View attachment 2280410


these girls are on day 30. i vegged them a little longer than usual and transplanted to 7 gallon pots instead of 5 gallon ones. they really exploded when i switched to 12/12. the first closeup is Bubblegum again. it got huge. gonna be a monster cola. there is another one behind it in the first picture. the other 3 plants are Sour Diesel; usually around a 60 day strain. the last 3 pics are SD. been pushing the nutes a little heavier these last 2 crops. trying to test the limits.

View attachment 2280409 View attachment 2280408 View attachment 2280407

View attachment 2280405 View attachment 2280406


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Aug 4, 2012)

RIGHTEOUS!!!!! Thats a beautiful grow man. Picture perfect.

Heres a pic of a SSH in week 7 out of 12.
Fattest bud out of the bunch. It makes my hand look tiny and I got big hands from my size and trade.

Heres a pic of my longest bud. CGS' -SSSDH. 24"long. 
Week 7 out of 12-14. 

These were just testers. I"ll have 32 clones, topped 2x, each with 6 tops this next grow. With just SSH - SSSDH -and 3 Pure JLB w/ 20 week flower time.
I also have a Critical+ in the veg room for testing. (I need a quick flowering strain.)


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 4, 2012)

that plant looks fantastic bro. the leaves are super green and healthy and the bud looks really nice. i'm jealous. great job man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yah those look great!


----------



## jcommerce (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't worry, we're getting closer. We started 35 seeds of Super Lemon Haze awhile back and picked the 3 best for our first run. The TurboKlone has 48 sweet offspring (16 from each plant) ready for roots. Here's the flower room for those of you who didn't see it earlier. [video=youtube;q45S58n1Zgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q45S58n1Zgk[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the video, very nice setup.... Can't wait to see it rolling. ATB!


----------



## bazookajoe (Sep 20, 2012)

Thats gonna be beautiful when its all green, not that the diy rdwc isnt a masterpiece in its self!! great job and A+ for effort brother. i love seeing big diy grows.. i believe ur gonna be a happy camper come harvest time..awesome job again man


----------



## jcommerce (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks dudes.


----------



## BigNug875 (Sep 21, 2012)

.View attachment 2227863 I want my plants to look like this whats your trick? I have the seeds in the dome under a t5 first 10 days then a mh for 4 weeks then 2 months under the hps but mine end up like 3+ feet tall. They end up with a foot of just stem out of the grodan after lollipopping the leaves not receiving light and since im in a tent I kinda want them to be short and full of buds. I supercrop so all my branches produce tops like this one but way to tall any tips? I do have a trial run of 6 going straight from seeds to 12/12 under the hps My flowers are amazing dont get me wrong but id love for them to stay short and all be tops like that


----------



## jcommerce (Sep 29, 2012)

First roots sighted on the Super Lemon Haze clones...10 days in. Thumbs up! Will post pics soon.


----------



## tumorhead (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn that's so sick. What's a ballpark on the electricity bill??


----------



## colonuggs (Sep 29, 2012)

jcommerce said:


> Think how sweet this grow would be with some real reflectors. I learned many years ago, from Jorge's bible, that parabolics were one of the least efficient reflector designs out there...barely above that of a bare bulb. Actually makes this grow even more impressive seeing what he's done with paras. Check this reflector test link: http://www.greners.com/reflector-test.html
> 
> By the way, Colonuggs, got any shots of late bloom?


You learned from a book.... I learned from actual growing experiences... over 20yr 

hows this for a late shot...mabey tooo late???








heres another grow using parabolic.....why would you think that parabolic are the worst hood...they contain the light and spread equally it over a 4 ft area...these plants averaged alittle over 5 oz per


----------



## jcommerce (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice! I'm a believer in parabolics.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2012)

Great looking plants man...


----------



## legaleyes13 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey Commerce, did you start with fem seeds?


----------



## killerobsession (Oct 9, 2012)

Just curious. How much did u sped for this set up. Just the equipment. Thanks.


----------



## jcommerce (Oct 14, 2012)

legaleyes13 said:


> Hey Commerce, did you start with fem seeds?


We started several strains from seed. The Super Lemon Haze, that will be the strain for the first run, are feminized. I've had good success with these in the past.



killerobsession said:


> Just curious. How much did u sped for this set up. Just the equipment. Thanks.


About $17k, including the two mini-splic HVAC systems (which were about $5k installed).


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 20, 2012)

An update for all y'all....better late than never.

[video=youtube;2g8WIvWbf30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g8WIvWbf30[/video]


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 20, 2012)

Day 7 Flower:

[video=youtube;DDJi_n7D5nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDJi_n7D5nA[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Dec 20, 2012)

I appreciate the update....looks on point! ATB!


----------



## tony mantana (Dec 20, 2012)

looking nice,.....even tho i would put 8 plants to a light.....but other then that it looks bomb...i only have a 4000k but it has 40 ladies and its perfect....oh yeah and one thing...if i was u i would switch the bulbs to one mh the one hps and then on...your plants will be getting a grater light spectrum...more variety of lights for your plants to use....just a suggestion...either way...everything look awesome ans u will most def be happy with the results...congrats


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 20, 2012)

tony mantana said:


> looking nice,.....even tho i would put 8 plants to a light.....but other then that it looks bomb...i only have a 4000k but it has 40 ladies and its perfect....oh yeah and one thing...if i was u i would switch the bulbs to one mh the one hps and then on...your plants will be getting a grater light spectrum...more variety of lights for your plants to use....just a suggestion...either way...everything look awesome ans u will most def be happy with the results...congrats


Thanks for the thoughts. However, I'm remaining within my county limits by staying at 3 plants per light...just spreading the canopy. Also, the bulbs are the EYE Hortilux Super Blue spectrum lamps which do an excellent job IMO.


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 25, 2012)

Day 14 Flower. 3 phenos.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas JC. things are looking great man. glad to see all is going well. still one of my favorite desing and setups on RIU. you pay attention to detail and that's cool. we still gotta get out there fishing!


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 25, 2012)

Day 14 Flower:

[video=youtube;E2WKZrjpjo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2WKZrjpjo0[/video]


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Merry Christmas JC. things are looking great man. glad to see all is going well. still one of my favorite desing and setups on RIU. you pay attention to detail and that's cool. we still gotta get out there fishing!


Back atcha brotha. Thanks for the props. How has the fishing been? Blacks and Big tuna this time of year?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 25, 2012)

mostly stripped marlin, sailfish, dorado, and tuna. blue and black marlin are a little harder tot track down. they are out there though.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 25, 2012)

hey man here for the ride, everything looks killer wish i was able to invest in a pro setup..i just run a 1k w in a 6x4 and a 360w cfl rig in a 32x32 tent. (will be replacing with a 400w MH as soon as i can my last 400w balast shit the bed on me) has taken me almost 2 years to get to where im at now lol...

anyways looking foward to updates and some bud porn man..

Happy growing, merry x mas 
RMTB


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, one of our three phenos has turned out to be a dud. Tons of ram horning and curved, cringing leaves, and they were incredibly susceptible to cal and mag deficiencies. We are abandoning 4 of the 8 of these bunk phenos and turning one of the eight lights off. The mother of this pheno has also been chopped. The other two are looking great. One is a taller, stretchier, sativa dominant one with pretty good branching and good, but later bud development. The other is a shorter, stockier type with absolutely tons of early flowering sites...it's buds are already looking like the stage of development you would see in an indica, but it still has the narrower, longer leaves of a sativa. Unless one of these two phenos absolutely blows it out of the water, we will probably run 12 of one and 12 of the other on the next go round. About 25 clones from each of these remaining mothers were recently cut and on their way to rooting.

Time to do some serious lollipopping!! Day 21 flower pics and vid probably coming tomorrow.

Day Temp: 82F - 84F
Night Temp: 78F - 80F
CO2 Day: 1200 - 1350
CO2 Night : 900 - 1000 (sealed room so not much disipates)
RH: 52% - 59%
Res Temp: 72F - 73F
PPM: 950 - 1100
PH: 5.6 - 6.0 (intentional up and down fluctuation)
RO/DI Top Off: 000ppm


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;1YAKj4v5n6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YAKj4v5n6A[/video]

Day 28 kids. The video doesn't really give any justice to the frostiness or bud development. I even turned the ballasts down to 600 watts about 10 mins before the video...guess it's just my phone's video quality. I'm too lazy to get out the Canon HD camcorder...but guess I'll have to for the next rounds of vids. Anyway...enjoy!


----------



## ricky6991 (Jan 8, 2013)

Plants are funny lol... you shaved hell out of them at first and after the 2 week stretch they looks bushy again.

Im running a 14x11 sealed with co2 and 6k lights inside adjust-a-wings and 2 12k btu acs... expecting minimum of 8 lb dry on 24 plants.

What is your dry expectations? Your 8 lights just seem like they arnt doing justice for them lol.


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 9, 2013)

ricky6991 said:


> What is your dry expectations? Your 8 lights just seem like they arnt doing justice for them lol.


No idea, we've killed off several of the bad pheno plants and have shut down a light to save wattage.


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice ! 8 x 1k is a good sized operation ! What's going on with the updates ? Going to be following this


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hes in Jail!


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jan 22, 2013)

Dirtfree said:


> Keep everything sealed by creating "the lung"
> 
> The lung is a seperate room set aside just for conditioning the air. Both rooms will draw from the lung. then the lung will return the back. Kinda hard to explain but i will go into more depth if interested.


yes pleaase


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 22, 2013)

Stomper420 said:


> Hes in Jail!


dont think so since he already said he was growing well within his legal limit.


----------



## Approval (Jan 23, 2013)

Thats some amazing work. But how do you get the water out of each bucket?


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 25, 2013)

Not in jail (lame to even suggest that by the way)...as stated, well under legal limits.


----------



## Tokindaily37 (Jan 25, 2013)

dude nice room transformation!!!! careful with the lower ceiling if your not scrog'n or have indicas cuz i have a sativa that just skyrocketed, into my ceiling facepalm* lol


----------



## Tokindaily37 (Jan 26, 2013)

wow just noticed somthing, the stang fastback or vert?


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 2, 2013)

Crappy phone video shot with LED headlamp. 

[video=youtube;u-908-doYEM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-908-doYEM[/video]


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 2, 2013)

Crappy phone video...check the YouTube description for details.

[video=youtube;0V1uNAcmT14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V1uNAcmT14[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice! The second video is actually a lil better lol Looks dense too, I've only good about the SLH...your take? ATB!


----------



## LBH (Feb 3, 2013)

If you are going to consider scrogging, take a second to look at the tutorials in my sig. The first one (4-way lst) is key 

Grow 'em up!


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 19, 2013)

Watch in HD!

[video=youtube;Ykfx-Qr0-gQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ykfx-Qr0-gQ[/video]


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;xRAoRTJbk84]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRAoRTJbk84[/video]


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 19, 2013)

Globule of SLH nectar.


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;wfHvkXcU8Co]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfHvkXcU8Co[/video]


----------



## jcommerce (Nov 10, 2013)

FYI, here's the system this harvest was grown in, in case you missed it on Page 9. Cheers!

[video=youtube;q45S58n1Zgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q45S58n1Zgk[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 10, 2013)

im assuming this is not your first bash at dwc / rdwc so i was wondering if you flush and if so how long for etc


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 10, 2013)

jcommerce said:


> Watch in HD!
> 
> [video=youtube;Ykfx-Qr0-gQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ykfx-Qr0-gQ[/video]



very nice great vid style as well....

which pheno gave tighter nugs the tall golf ball nug pheno is my gusse over the tighter pheno....


----------



## jcommerce (Nov 14, 2013)

Lemon, been doing RDWC for over 8 years...this was just finally my dream setup...the way I really wanted to do it with money and space being less concern. I do flush an educe CO2 for the final two weeks. If I see signs of plants starting to cannibalize, I take them immediately, but most are fine in sub 100ppm water for the last 2 weeks.

Our "Y" pheno ended up being the most dense and heaviest yield of the three phenos.


----------



## Lemon king (Nov 15, 2013)

jcommerce said:


> Lemon, been doing RDWC for over 8 years...this was just finally my dream setup...the way I really wanted to do it with money and space being less concern. I do flush an educe CO2 for the final two weeks. If I see signs of plants starting to cannibalize, I take them immediately, but most are fine in sub 100ppm water for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Our "Y" pheno ended up being the most dense and heaviest yield of the three phenos.


cool man, i have been givibng the flush topic some serious thought recently and am wondering if a 2 week flush is needed on a solid 8 week strain in DWC...and thought id ask your opinion....

is this a pheno that you still run? 

will be looking out for some new updates man, buds are looking good!!


----------



## jcommerce (Nov 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> cool man, i have been givibng the flush topic some serious thought recently and am wondering if a 2 week flush is needed on a solid 8 week strain in DWC...and thought id ask your opinion....
> 
> is this a pheno that you still run?
> 
> will be looking out for some new updates man, buds are looking good!!


Thanks for the props. On indica and/or shorter running strains, I usually cut my ppms to around 500+/- during the next to last week and then below 100 for the final week. I keep a very close eye out for self cannibalizing plants though. In RDWC, it can start happening overnight. One of our "Y" plants lost 20%-30% of its mass in 24 hrs and it was panic time...two others were just starting to do the same so we took all of that pheno immediately. The other phenos didn't do it much at all. Everything happens at Mach 3 in DWC.


----------



## jcommerce (Dec 11, 2013)

New side project in the works peeps...stay tuned.


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 24, 2014)

[video=youtube;7ZphpwnAqgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZphpwnAqgE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## jwb1979 (Feb 25, 2014)

This room is fucking Awesome!!! When I get my Underground bunker finished I will do something epic like this!!! Nice Job. How much did you yield total weight?


----------



## jcommerce (Feb 26, 2014)

jwb1979 said:


> This room is fucking Awesome!!! When I get my Underground bunker finished I will do something epic like this!!! Nice Job. How much did you yield total weight?


Thanks brotha. It varies on yield, but this particular grow was a pheno hunt and we abandoned several plants due to their inability to thrive in this setting. Our other two phenos did very well...one really purpled out (you can see that vid on my YouTube channel). Our top pheno produced 1 lb per plant and the purple pheno produced about 12 - 13 oz per plant.


----------



## jcommerce (Apr 10, 2014)

We need a good seed! (HD is a must if you want the sparkle)


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 10, 2014)

Fucking awesome ! Nice music


----------



## SupaM (Apr 10, 2014)

I've always wanted to try the SLH....looks tasty! ATB!


----------



## jcommerce (May 19, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Fucking awesome ! Nice music


Gracias brotha.



SupaM said:


> I've always wanted to try the SLH....looks tasty! ATB!


Yeah, it is tasty and popular. We "donate" it to a popular 707 dispensary in 2 lb increments and it usually sells out in 36 - 48 hours. It's a really racy sativa dominant strain and it just hits me too hard...kinda gives me anxiety and paranoia, so I don't partake too often. But several of my friends love it for their "day smoke". I'm more of a fan of indica dominant hybrids like the Ice Cream I'm working on in my hobby room.


----------



## jcommerce (May 20, 2014)

Many of the pics and vids on this thread got wonked when they did the site update. You can see the harvest vid in post #187 above, but here are a few more (ALL CAN BE VIEWED in 720p or 1080p HD):

1) Still setting things up. 1st freshwater test: 



 
2) Plants just moved into 8k watt flower room. I was trashed drunk, late at night when I shot this. Clarifications: Pump is 6000gph and Mini Split is 24k BTU: 



 
3) CO2 Dry Ice Extraction: 



 
4) Purple Pheno Nectar Burn (we vaped some and it was incredible!). Found a couple dozen of these on this pheno: 



 
5) Harvest Vid highlighting the Purple Pheno of SLH. I've grown this strain several times and this is the only purple pheno I've ever seen.


----------

